# Your Political-incorrect opinion (are you brave?)



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Everybody has them, it can be everything from Politics to Sports, from literature to relationships....

so post it below ...


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

yeah, but have respect for others opinions how ever bad you think they are, i would still help someone in another part of the forum even if he said he liked hitler here...


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

It drives me incredibly mad when people (republicans! And other Christian parties) say being gay is wrong. It disgusts me how people can hate other people because of their love. I live in Germany, it is quite liberal there but I spent 6 months in Texas and I was shocked.
Also I am turned off against politics in general. In my opinion every politician just says hat he thinks the public wants to hear to get more votes in whatever campaign he's perticipating in. Politics are a lie.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I agree; I immediately dislike anyone that says they hate homosexuality and I disagree with anyone even fighting against it. What it really comes down to is religion, which is a preference in itself; we shouldn't allow what a book says to control what people, who do not share the same faith or ideals, do in this society. Politics are all a grab-bag of different lies, as well. It's as if you're voting for the least damaging party, but either way, they're still doing harm - that's why I've always loved Anarchy.


Exactly. I don't know about the anarchy part, I'm not sure if our society would be able to survive without any leaders/rule makers. I don't really know another solution though, so it's difficult to say. One thing is for sure: politics should be very separate from religion. More wars have been fought in the name of religion than for anything else. But the core problem I think is the church. Religion itself can be a nice thing for people who believe. It probably gives people hope and faith. But as history has proven the church is abusive and manipulative of their followers and now tries desperately to stay in power by integrating into politics.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

sydneylondon said:


> It drives me incredibly mad when people (republicans! And other Christian parties) say being gay is wrong. It disgusts me how people can hate other people because of their love. I live in Germany, it is quite liberal there but I spent 6 months in Texas and I was shocked.
> Also I am turned off against politics in general. In my opinion every politician just says hat he thinks the public wants to hear to get more votes in whatever campaign he's perticipating in. Politics are a lie.


you missed the point of this whole thread, read the title... (politically incorrect = unpopular opinions, and it doesnt only have to be about politics, its just an expression) 

here are some of mine:

Islam is Cancer, not just the fundamentalists...

Yahoo>google

War is necessary to human development

Apple is overrated


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

AMUNT said:


> Apple is overrated


No one who owns an apple device would say that! lol

They're the best. ...


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay sorry:/ 
The church is a manipulative group
Nazi Germany was a good thing in order for society to develop and learn 
Politics is a lie
Twilight is bad literature 
Raw toast is gross
Better?


----------



## PhilosopherPony (Nov 25, 2013)

Religion is a breeding ground for hate and conflict. Throughout history, we've almost never experienced a time where two groups of people aren't waging a holy war on one another. One cannot drive down a street without seeing a church with a sign telling anyone who doesn't believe what they believe that they're wrong. Conflicts between individuals can be quite often fueled by one's religious beliefs. We get so caught up in arguing over who's imaginary friend in the sky is better, that we seem to forget that we are all here living on this earth together. We are all humans, and we should be working together towards a better future. So long as religion is present, I doubt we as humans will ever get along, let alone achieve anything significant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I am a Christian. I do not attend a church, however. So, I guess I'm spiritual. Not religious.

My points.


Abortion is a choice, however, it is a life. An important life. We only get one shot.
Drugs should be legalized and taxed to help all of us.
Racism also has no logic. All blood is red. All humans love....and hate.
Religion can be evil. Spirituality is important to find ones self.
Islam is a beautiful, peaceful faith. All of the "religions" worship the same God. They just have different interruptions, by nature.
Turn off your TV. The news you see there isn't there to help you progress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Dead humans should be ground up and fed to animals.. yum yum. 'Humaburgers'.

TV is brainwashing the masses into accepting shit, down trodden and powerless lives. 'As above' turn off your TV's and go for a walk in nature.

The Vatican has a massive organised ring of pedophiles.

Take natural drugs by the bucketful! lol Expand your consciousness!.. don't shrink it with pharmaceuticals.

The masses are being controlled by FEAR.

The Illuminati are real and they're coming for YOU!


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Philos said:


> Dead humans should be ground up and fed to animals.. yum yum. 'Humaburgers'.
> 
> TV is brainwashing the masses into accepting shit, down trodden and powerless lives. 'As above' turn off your TV's and go for a walk in nature.
> 
> ...


You had me like lolwut with the first bullet then you started to make sense and then you went back to crazy talk at the last bullet 

My politically incorrect stance

- People, in large masses and in general are fools. Lazy fools who can't think for themselves. The ignorance on Facebook is 100% pure proof of this.

Edit: you do realize the problem with Humaburgers right?  It's the same problem that led to how cows started getting bovine encephalopathy (sp?) Humans eat animals that are being fed humans and so humans would end up indirectly eating humans  I also completely lose respect for anyone who buys into the Illuminati clap trap bs (sorry)


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> In a crappy mood, so I want to post my opinions.
> 
> 
> Abortion should be 100% legal, there's no reason for it not to be, a woman's body is up to her and her only.
> ...


You had me until your last post. I get what you mwan about young impressionable minds and religion, but at the same time that argument is a slippery slope. And although things like drugs and prostitution should be decriminalized it should be taxed and highly regulated so they don't end up detracting from society.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

We're all fucked unless we unfuck the fucking fuck ups.

Fuck it.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> It's indoctrination. Children are being conditioned to believe a certain way; I had a hard time allowing my step-father to bring his _five-year-old daughter_ into church, why? ...because obviously she's going to become a Christian whether she understands the material or not. That, to me, is wrong. Parents are taking their children into churches for them to join their religion when the child doesn't fully understand, has developed critical thinking, and/or will obviously follow the wishes of a parent, regardless of what the parent says.
> 
> It reminds me of the time that I had to pry myself from religion. I was being brought to church at a very young age, sent to a couple of different faith-related school, and was badgered constantly to follow the word of god. The thing that really gets me now is not any of that, but the fact that it took me two years to get out from the compression of religion because of fear. That's what religion is teaching these impressionable children that, if you don't believe in god, you're going to hell and rightly so.
> 
> ...


But you also should not ban them from Church! That goes completely against freedom of Religion. I went to a religious school myself and as an adult I've learned to make decisions for myself, so I get what your saying but I don't think it's the right way of going about it. Also, you can say that religious groups are a kind of social group so one might argue that if anyone under 15 is banned from a church then they're banned from any social group!


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> We're all fucked unless we unfuck the fucking fuck ups.
> 
> Fuck it.


Fuck that's a lot of fucks in that fuckin' sentence


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

something6789 said:


> Fuck that's a lot of fucks in that fuckin' sentence


Fuckin' A


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Samsara


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

This Is The Sound Of Revolution


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Mainstream Churches are the Fast Food of Spirituality.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Freedom of religion is "the right to practice whatever religion one chooses," and a two-year-old walking into Saint Mary's on a Sunday morning doesn't really have a say in what religion he/she chooses. You think a two-year-old pops out of the womb to say, "Praise Jesus" - absolutely not. Taking your very susceptible child into an establishment that promotes fear and hate is not appropriate; churches are as dangerous for a child as a strip club; 18+ should be put on all churches.


Yeah, but I'm just saying it is in fact a slippery slope. You cannot simply say in good concious lets outlaw this because some people abuse it and use it for wrong. Church is supposed to teach peace and love but those who use it for control use it to teach fear and hate. It's an unfortunate circumstance but you shouldn't use law as a control against something which is deemed as possibly being controlling. Does that make sense?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Antimony - see PM.

Edit: Removed one of my points. It's something I shouldn't have said and I have no desire to hurt anyone


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Mainstream Churches are the Fast Food of Spirituality.


/stealing for T-shirt.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

@Sidneylondon, thats how i saw the thread when i made it now the thread is garbage, too much disscussion , focusing on the point..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

administrator said:


> /stealing for T-shirt.


Consider it my donation to DPSelfhelp.

(I'm expecting a green donator status)

h34r:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Consider it my donation to DPSelfhelp.
> 
> (I'm expecting a green donor status)
> 
> h34r:


Done but not for that reason. Done for your free time spent when you were a mod (surfing too).


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

AMUNT said:


> @Sidneylondon, thats how i saw the thread when i made it now the thread is garbage, too much disscussion , focusing on the point..


Obviously, you have minimal internet forum experience and don't understand the purpose of a forum if you think discussion makes a thread "garbage" :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Speaking of Donors...

What if they transplant brains in the future and DP is carried onto the recipient?

That's another politically incorrect topic...

I don't believe in being a donor but the DMV are good at selling cars...uh...wait...what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


Unbelievable. That gets under my skin. RISEABOVEDOOM!


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


I appreciate what their doing but @ 4:45 in that video in says something which made me stop watching "500 Million TONS of radioactive waste are dumped every DAY" It's such a BS figure. I didn't know before hand, bit looked it up since that sounds like an inflated number ( billions of tons would be MANY square miles and everything would be dead). The real figure is 330 tons daily from Fukushima. That in and of itself is awful and why a nuclear plant would be built somewhere in a earthquake hotzone is baffling, but if you're about educating the masses and trying to create change don't do it with misinformation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

something6789 said:


> I appreciate what their doing but @ 4:45 in that video in says something which made me stop watching "500 Million TONS of radioactive waste are dumped every DAY" It's such a BS figure. I didn't know before hand, bit looked it up since that sounds like an inflated number ( billions of tons would be MANY square miles and everything would be dead). The real figure is 330 tons daily from Fukushima. That in and of itself is awful and why a nuclear plant would be built somewhere in a earthquake hotzone is baffling, but if you're about educating the masses and trying to create change don't do it with misinformation.


Any tons per day is okay? 330 tons per day is cool? That's per day , right?


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

administrator said:


> Any tons per day is okay? 330 tons per day is cool? That's per day , right?


No! No tons per day are cool. But, overstating that figure by that much is egregious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

something6789 said:


> No! No tons per day are cool. But, overstating that figure by that much is egregious.


The problem with Fukushima is that no one knows the truth. They're not releasing much data and that part is true.

Check this out: http://fukushimaupdate.com/

Also this one (David Suzuki - really big public figure/scientist here in Canada):






http://www.storyleak.com/melting-starfish-along-west-coast-prompts-fukushima-fears/


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

administrator said:


> The problem with Fukushima is that no one knows the truth. They're not releasing much data and that part is true.
> 
> Check this out: http://fukushimaupdate.com/
> 
> ...


It really is insane that there are nuclear plants built in places where massive earthquakes can and do hit. It wasn't my point to try and make the fukushima accident out to be less than it really is, it's awful that it's happened. But, if you're going to try to educate people don't use misinformation like that riseabove guy did. When somebody does you lose all your credibility and look a fool, that was my whole point


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

* Nuclear power generation is the way of the future.

* All birds and insects should be seen as a valuable food source

* If you have a disagreement with your neighbour you should allowed to resolve it using any methods available (population control) (US doing a great job already!)

* Possession is 9/10th's of the law. Seize and take ownership. All living things included.

* People with dp/dr are an inferior sub species of **** Erectus.

* Politicians care.

* Greenies, hippies, vegetarians and vegans make an excellent organic fertiliser.

* People with DID are a highly evolved evolutionary master race. Respect them.

* A recent study showed gay people most likely believe alternative electricity generation will help save our planet! Ohhh please! If their minds weren't so polluted, they too would make an excellent fertiliser. 'Deep pit' garbage dumps will suffice for the disposal of their bodies.

* Another recent study showed most people don't care about our planet except politicians.

* I would like to see my local zoo opened up as an exotic restaurant for wealthy people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

100% TOF, there is NO WAY anyone can say Hemp should not be grown - ALL OVER the place.

George Washington grew it! BS put out, people think Hemp = Marijuana automatically, which is beyond brutal.

Times are changing thankfully and that's wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

In the Second World War hemp farming was subsidized by the government.

Here's a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thegospelofhemp


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> In the Second World War hemp farming was subsidized by the government.


Crazy. I didn't know that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

administrator said:


> Crazy. I didn't know that!


Here's a list of Hemp facts to make you 

http://www.rense.com/general49/could.htm


----------

